# koi help



## the roofer (Jan 14, 2009)

I built a 1000 gallon pond in backyard...well the first year I found out what pee soup was!!! fish died all year long:rant: and must a spent 500 dollars in equipment by end of year...but no fish last year come winter time...

This year ultraviolet lights and nice filter...and started with 1 tadpole and 4-2" Koi...

and now wow 1 big a** bullfrog(that is loud as hell sometimes:rant
and opps 3-6" koi and I forgot 1-3" goldfish but real fat(he survived my oscar tank for 3 days so he got rewarded)

but are they gonna die come the freeze...
the pond is about 3.5 feet deep and plan on letting everything keep running what can i expect? should I pull the koi and put in other tank (not talking the oscars:lolreally don't wanna do that...and any tips on keeping water from freezing...
thanks for any help...


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Don't know if this will help you but I can pass along some info. My parents have a small pond that they keep goldfish in year round (~50 gal and ~2.5' deep). The pond has a small waterfall and in the winter they disconnect the hose to the waterfall but let the pump run as a bubbler in the pond. There is also a low voltage light in the pond as well that helps melt some of the ice. When it's really cold the pond will freeze over completely regardless of what's running in there. When that happens, my dad takes his spud and chops a hole in the ice for oxygen.


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

I have a roughly 2000 gallon pond dug in my yard. At it's deepest point it's about 3.5' deep. I have numerous frogs and about 20 koi and various other fish shiners, channel cats, and a few gills. All make it through every winter, never found a dead one. I leave my pumps and waterfall working all winter. I think what really helps me is it's about 4 feet off the foundation of my house where the ground never really freezes solid. A few of my koi are over 15" long and always make it. If it does freeze over solid I spud some holes because the gases build up under the ice and is very fatal for the fish. You can also put a basketball floating in there and its supposed to keep a spot open. My brother in law brings his inside for the winter and puts them in a kids swimming pool in the basement.


----------



## the roofer (Jan 14, 2009)

I got plenty of spuds and that is one thing I did not hear...and the basketball thing gonna try that and I'll let ya know how that worked...


----------



## jig head (Jan 13, 2003)

I have a 1000 gal koi pond in my yard. I shut down the waterfall every year somtime late oct. if u leave it run the water temp will drop to close to the outside temp.
the important part for my pond is to leave a small bubbler going all winter. but leave it down only 1.5 feet so u dont circulate to much of the water as it will get to cold.
I also use a small koi pond floating heater.
also make sure all the lilies are cut off as they will rot all winter.


----------



## FYRE926 (Dec 31, 2000)

Do you leave your plants in the pond year round in those tubs?


----------



## jig head (Jan 13, 2003)

FYRE926 said:


> Do you leave your plants in the pond year round in those tubs?


 I leave the lilies in and cut them off. the floating plant tub is taken out every fall.
the other marginal plants are planted in the rocks.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

I take mine in because my pond is not set up well...have 2, 18" koi that winter over in a 130 gal tank. As long as you maintain an opening in the water for oxy, but also to provide escape for bad gases as well. 

I'd like to get what you have... someday jighead...(only a little bigger)


----------

